# Wauk A Way Farm



## Ellen (Jul 24, 2010)

It pains me to mention this, but I feel I need to. I don't want to start drama, but this needs to be mentioned. Apparently, many horses over the last year or two have been sold or given away, pennies on the dollar basically. But due to the urgency of the dispersal, payment arangements were made on a handshake, papers given and then......no payment. The family is just amazing and really did not want to mention this, but with the cost of Doc's care and the fact that in this economy, it may take great time for the farm to sell, they need what is owed to them.

Maybe all of us should cosider a collection for Doc, each of us donating $5 or $10 could help go along way. Just a thought. The family is so amazing, they would have a hard time excepting it, but may need to. I would like some suggestions and I will get in touch with Tracy, and we as a great group can see what we can do.

What do you think? Comments welcome, ideas welcome.


----------



## Ellen (Jul 25, 2010)

Just so everyone knows, I have spoken to the family and the donations will go directly to Stephanie Wempe. Again, they are reluctant to take our offering, but it will help with costs. Once I have either been contacted via email, telephone or pm'd by members, I will post Stephanie's information so funds or even a simple note can be sent. I just know what this forum is capable of and how caring everyone is. Now I am in the hospital currently, but can be reached and will help in all ways possible to coordinate this.

Thank you all so much,

Ellen and Family


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 18, 2010)

Is there an update on where to send the assistance?


----------



## Ellen (Aug 19, 2010)

If you pm me, I will send Tracey's address, but even if you like to just send pictures or a note to Doc he loves to here about the ponies. He still talks about daily chores and when foals will be born. But as i tell his Granddaughters it is better he lives in his own world with his ponies and is happy as opposed to miserable in reality. He thinks he lives in apartment above the barn, rather then in assisted living, to be closer to his ponies. God love him. He and the Family are amazing.


----------

